# 1985 Nissan 300ZX Bumper Repair Parts



## BBoss26 (Jun 18, 2019)

Hello, I have never posted here before, as I don't participate in many forums of any sort. The reason I am now posting is because I find myself in a rut I do not think I can dig myself out of and that rut is sourcing parts for this old car. As the title implies, I am trying to repair some damage that has befallen this old base 300zx. Due to the collision it was in it slightly bent the front bumper cover (which should be easy to bend back), lost its badge/emblem for the cover, moved the driver's side headlight out of place (which snapped right back in and is fully functional and still pops up and down fine), bent in the old bumper (which I have bought a replacement for), along with the styrofoam bit on top of it, broken some of the plastic embezzlement on the drivers side where the headlight is, and the old bumper shock absorbers have been pushed in.

What I am asking for is for anyone who has any idea of where I can get my hands on the front bumper shock absorbers. Since I have all the bolts (which even if I didn't bolts are easy to deal with), and I have the bumper, that's really all I need besides the black plastic bit that goes on the headlight. I will include what I BELIEVE are the correct part numbers if that helps because I am woefully out of my element. I am a college student in the automotive program and this is my project car that I want to shine and work like new and there is so many things that have to be done, but as of right now I just want it to be functional and safe to drive, and the bumper off with the radiator exposed is nonconducive to that end. Also I have A/C issues (and I'm taking an AC class) and if anyone can toss out retrofitting ideas it would be appreciated. I do not care to source R12 or other old parts whenever it fails again, so I intend to retrofit the system, but we haven't gotten to that stage where the teacher is discussing that with me so if anyone has a spare moment to throw out an idea in that department as well it would be much appreciated. Thank you for any and all help regarding this dilemma.

The website I use to obtain part numbers:
nissanauthorizedparts.com/v-1985-nissan-300zx--base--3-0l-v6-gas/body--bumper-and-components-front

I believe this is the styrofoam bit on top of the bumper.
Face Bar Spacer - Nissan (62030-01P00)

Right Absorber
Absorber - Nissan (62200-01P00)

Left Absorber
Absorber - Nissan (62201-01P00)

The square bits that go on the end of the absorbers
Absorber Shim - Nissan (62090-P7100)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe this is the driver's side plastic bit that attaches to the headlight
Finish Molding - Nissan (62061-01P01)


----------

